# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Αδελφοί Μινιώτη (MINIOTIS LINES)

## vinman

Διαφημιστικό έντυπο της εταιρείας των αδελφών Μηνιώτη...
Τότε μόλις είχε αγοράσει το Σκύρος απο τον Νομικό και στο έντυπο το έχει ως Χίονι με τα σινιάλα του Νομικού όμως... 


Δρομολόγια Χίου-Τσεσμέ,Χίου-Ψαρών και Χίου-Σάμου καθώς και οι τιμές επιβατών και οχημάτων για Τσεσμέ,πρίν 19 χρόνια...

Και μία ακόμα παλαιότερη μπροσούρα της εταιρειας,λογικά τέλη δεκαετίας '70...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29775

----------


## Joyrider

Το θυμάμαι το Χιονι όταν υπηρετούσα στη Χίο, πήγαινα ανά εβδομάδα στα Ψαρά με αυτό.Να 'σαι καλά ρε φίλε τι μου θύμησες !

----------


## sylver23

Διαφημιστικό της Μινιώτης άγνωστης χρονολογίας.


Εικόνα 18.jpg


Κάποτε εξυπηρετούσαν σχετικά καλά το Βορειοανατολικό αιγαίο αλλά δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερε η εταιρία.
Τώρα έμειναν τα 3 πλοία της να σαπίζουν στην μαρίνα τουριστικών σκαφών  (σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια πάντα-άλλο ένα έργο που δεν τελείωσε ποτέ).
Περίεργο μου φάνηκε οτι δεν έχουν πάρει καθόλου κλίση.
P3270759.jpg

P3270795.jpg

P3270799.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ              Μινιώτη.jpg'Αρης Κοντογιάννης facebook

Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε θέμα γιά αυτό το καραβόσκαρο,πασίγνωστο στους παλιούς Χιώτες,γιάυτό κ το βάζω εδώ στην εταιρεία του Μινιώτη.
Έκανε Χίο-Ψαρά κ Χίο-Τσεσμέ ( αρχαία Ελληνική  Κρήνη ) . Το άνοιγμα μετά τα παράθυρα ήταν το "γκαράζ" στο οποίο έμπαιναν 2 ΙΧ με το ένα να ...εξέχει από το σκάφος επί του μισάνοιχτου ξύλινου καταπέλτη ( ! ) o oποίος δεν είχε τοποθετηθεί όταν ελήφθη η φωτό. 1 ακόμα αμάξι έμπαινε στην πρύμνη με σανίδες αλλά η φορτοεκφόρτωση γινόταν με πρυμνοδέτηση του συνήθως πλαγιοδετούμενου σκάφους!!  Άλλες εποχές.
Το καραβάκι πουλήθηκε στη Χάλκη κ έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει.

----------


## npapad

> AΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ              Μινιώτη.jpg'Αρης Κοντογιάννης facebook
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε θέμα γιά αυτό το καραβόσκαρο,πασίγνωστο στους παλιούς Χιώτες,γιάυτό κ το βάζω εδώ στην εταιρεία του Μινιώτη.
> Έκανε Χίο-Ψαρά κ Χίο-Τσεσμέ ( αρχαία Ελληνική  Κρήνη ) . Το άνοιγμα μετά τα παράθυρα ήταν το "γκαράζ" στο οποίο έμπαιναν 2 ΙΧ με το ένα να ...εξέχει από το σκάφος επί του μισάνοιχτου ξύλινου καταπέλτη ( ! ) o oποίος δεν είχε τοποθετηθεί όταν ελήφθη η φωτό. 1 ακόμα αμάξι έμπαινε στην πρύμνη με σανίδες αλλά η φορτοεκφόρτωση γινόταν με πρυμνοδέτηση του συνήθως πλαγιοδετούμενου σκάφους!!  Άλλες εποχές.
> Το καραβάκι πουλήθηκε στη Χάλκη κ έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει.


Το καραβάκι αυτό είναι από τις περιπτώσεις με διπλό αριθμό ΙΜΟ και διπλό ΔΔΣ.
Κατασκευής του 1960 στη Σάμο, και δηλωμένο στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια σαν Ε/Γ ενώ ο Lloyd's Register το αναφέρει σαν "WOOD M." δηλαδή ξύλινο φορτηγό (motorship). Το αρχικό του ΙΜΟ σύμφωνα με τον Lloyd's Register ήταν *6520179* και το αρχικό ΔΔΣ SXID. Νηολογήθηκε στις 6-7-1960 στη Β' Κλάση Ιστιοφόρων Χίου με αριθμό μηολογίου 11 και με ιδιοκτήτη τον Σταμάτη Μινιώτη. Διαστάσεις 27,72 μέτρα μήκος και 7,01 μέτρα πλάτος. 126 gt. Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 4 cyl. 220 BHP κατασκευής Alpha Burmeister & Wain.
Στις 31-1-1985 πωλείται στον Ν. Φραγκάκη και νηολογείται στην Β' Κλάση της Ρόδου με αριθμό νηολογίου 23, και εμφανίζεται μετά από μετασκευή με νέο πλέον ΙΜΟ *8329878* και νέο ΔΔΣ SV2102. Τα στοιχεία αυτά τα φέρει ως σήμερα, ενώ φαίνεται να είναι ενεργό (αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος καθώς δεν υπάρχει επαρκής φωτογραφική τεκμηρίωση γι' αυτό...)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό παλιό Greek Shipping Directory βρήκα ότι ναυπηγήθηκε στη Σάμο το 1960 ήταν 126 κοχ, 27.7χ7χ 2.2 μέτρα, 1 μηχανή Αlpha B&W 220 hp, Nηολόγιο Χίου 11.
Ο κ.Σταμάτης Μινιώτης μου είπε ότι είχε δρόμο 10 κ. και έκανε επίσης Χίο - Σάμο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το καραβάκι αυτό είναι από τις περιπτώσεις με διπλό αριθμό ΙΜΟ και διπλό ΔΔΣ.
> Κατασκευής του 1960 στη Σάμο, και δηλωμένο στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια σαν Ε/Γ ενώ ο Lloyd's Register το αναφέρει σαν "WOOD M." δηλαδή ξύλινο φορτηγό (motorship). Το αρχικό του ΙΜΟ σύμφωνα με τον Lloyd's Register ήταν *6520179* και το αρχικό ΔΔΣ SXID. Νηολογήθηκε στις 6-7-1960 στη Β' Κλάση Ιστιοφόρων Χίου με αριθμό μηολογίου 11 και με ιδιοκτήτη τον Σταμάτη Μινιώτη. Διαστάσεις 27,72 μέτρα μήκος και 7,01 μέτρα πλάτος. 126 gt. Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 4 cyl. 220 BHP κατασκευής Alpha Burmeister & Wain.
> Στις 31-1-1985 πωλείται στον Ν. Φραγκάκη και νηολογείται στην Β' Κλάση της Ρόδου με αριθμό νηολογίου 23, και εμφανίζεται μετά από μετασκευή με νέο πλέον ΙΜΟ *8329878* και νέο ΔΔΣ SV2102. Τα στοιχεία αυτά τα φέρει ως σήμερα, ενώ φαίνεται να είναι ενεργό (αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος καθώς δεν υπάρχει επαρκής φωτογραφική τεκμηρίωση γι' αυτό...)


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον σκαρί, η φωτογραφία του με εξίταρε να το ψάξω και εγώ λίγο, εννοείται βέβαια όχι τόσο εμπεριστατωμένα όσο ο σοφός μας Νεκτάριος (την ευχή σου να 'χουμε γέροντα !!!). 

Στο maritime-connector.com, βρίσκω ξέχωρα από τα στοιχεία που αναφέρθησαν, ότι είχε ναυπηγηθεί στον _Μαραθόκαμπο_ της Σάμου (τελικά το καρνάγιο-α του Μαραθόκαμπου είχε-αν βγάλει πολύ ωραία σκαριά τουλάχιστον εκείνα τα χρόνια), και ακόμα ότι ως προηγούμενο (!!!) όνομα του αναφέρεται το _TRIPPE_, προφανές οπωσδήποτε λάθος που πιθανόν να οφείλεται στον .....νέο του αριθμό ΙΜΟ. 

IMO number : 8329878
Name of the ship : AFRODITI
Type of ship : PASSENGERS SHIP
Gross tonnage : 126 tons
Year of build : 1960
Builder : MARATHOKAMPOS - SAMOS, GREECE
Last known flag : GREECE
Former names : TRIPPE (period unknown)

Από φωτογραφίες του τώρα στην "μετά Χίου" καριέρα του, προς το παρόν λίγα πράγματα προέκυψαν από ένα πρόχειρο search στο διαδίκτυο. Και οι δύο από την Χάλκη, η πρώτη από τον Οκτώβριο _1993_, στην οποία διακρίνουμε λίγο το καραβάκι αριστερά, (δεξιά το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ).

flickr_Rob_Halki_Oct 1993_a.jpg__flickr_Rob_Halki_Oct 1993_b.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Rob_

και μία δεύτερη από τον Ιούνιο _1997_, όπου διακρίνεται αρκετά η μετασκευή που δέχτηκε, και η οποία πιθανόν να το είχε καταστήσει αγνώριστο να δεν υπήρχε το πρώτο πλαινό παράθυρο (κάπως ιδιαίτερο) αλλά και το μεγάλο άνοιγμα που τουλάχιστον παλαιότερα χρησίμευε ως "γκαράζ". _Εδώ ολόκληρη η φωτό (και η πηγή της βέβαια)_, και παρακάτω ένα ζουμ για να το δούμε κάααααπως καλύτερα. 

C_2.jpg

----------


## npapad

Έχω κάπου 2-3 φιλμ με πάρα πολλά τουριστικά από τη Ρόδο που τράβηξε ο αδελφός μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκης (emmpapad) σε μια επίσκεψη του εκεί το 1993. Πιθανότατα να το έχει. Θα τα ψάξω και αν το βρω θα το ανεβάσω...

----------


## Ellinis

Λογικά πρέπει να δούλευε Σκάλα Καμείρου-Χάλκη. Σε επίσκεψη μου στο νησί το 1989 δεν το είχα δει με τα άλλα τουρστικά στο Μανδράκι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ψάξε ψάξε, όλο και κάτι βγάζουμε. 'Αλλη μία φωτό με το _ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ_ στην Χάλκη, και πάλι βέβαια όχι ολόκληρο  αλλά όμως ...λίγο μεγαλύτερο. Δεν απογοητεύομαι, με τον ρυθμό που πάω, ευελπιστώ ότι μετά από δύο - τρεις ακόμα φωτό του, θα το πετύχω κάπου και ολόκληρο !!!

AAWE20.jpg
_Πηγή : alamy_

Μας αποζημιώνει βέβαια με το παραπάνω το -σε πρώτο πλάνο- υπέροχο _ΧΑΛΚΗ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη του Ξενοφώντα Μηνιώτη, η οποία είχε παρατεθεί παλαιότερα στο φόρουμ, στο θέμα του ΣΚΥΡΟΣ (ΧΙΟΝΗ). Έχω επισημάνει με μπλε γράμματα αναφορά στο ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ με το οποίο ασχοληθήκαμε αυτές τις ημέρες.




> Παραθέτω και μία συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει το 2005 σε τοπική εφημερίδα της Χίου:
> 
>  Εφημερίδα Πολίτης - 06/10/2005
> 
>  Μια εταιρία, μια ιστορία, μια ζωή - Ξενοφών Μηνιώτης - Ο παραδοσιακός ακτοπλόος 
> 
> Παιδί του ’40 δηλώνει ο ίδιος, που γνώρισε από μικρή ηλικία κι από πρώτο  χέρι, την Εθνική Αντίσταση, τα πάνω και τα κάτω της ζωής 
> 
> Αφέντης του μπουγαζιού Χίου – Τουρκίας ήταν την 16ετία 1978-1994 η  ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία των αδελφών Μηνιώτη. Σήμερα, πλέει σε λιμνάζοντα  νερά. Έχει διακόψει τις δραστηριότητες της και περιμένει να ενταχθεί σε  πρόγραμμα χρηματοδότησης, μήπως και καταφέρει να ολοκληρώσει την  κατασκευή πλοίου που επιχείρησε να ναυπηγήσει το 2003, με χρηματοδότηση  κατά 80% από την αμερικάνικη εταιρία Κατερπίλαρ. Με εντολή της  Αμερικανικής κυβέρνησης σταμάτησαν όλες οι χρηματοδοτήσεις εταιριών,  μετά τον πρώτο πόλεμο στο Ιράκ. Το πλοίο έμεινε μισοχτισμένο αν και η  εταιρία είχε δώσει προκαταβολές. Όλα χάθηκαν.
> ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ο Ξενοφών Μινιώτης έχει πλέον αποδημήσει "εις τας αιωνίους μονάς". Η οικογένεια συνεχίζει να διατηρεί πρακτορείο ταξιδίων στη Χίο.
Εντόπισα στο directory κάποιο φορτηγό ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Δ πλοιοκτησίας Μινιώτη αλλά ο Σταμάτης Μινιώτης μου είπε ότι ανήκε στα ξαδέλφια τους κ ήταν μετασκευή από ανεμότρατα.
Να επισημάνω την ανορθογραφία στο επώνυμο είναι όπως το γράφω κ όχι Μηνιώτης.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ο Ξενοφών Μινιώτης έχει πλέον αποδημήσει "εις τας αιωνίους μονάς".


Σωστά φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, και μάλιστα πρόσφατα, τον περασμένο Αύγουστο. _Εδώ_ η είδηση από την _Χιώτικη Διαφάνεια_, και παρακάτω παραθέτω και ένα σχετικό ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα από την _Αλήθεια της Χίου_.




> *Ο Ξενοφών της… αγόνου γραμμής*
> 
> Γιάννης Τζούμας - Αληθινά - Πέμ, 30/08/2018 - 15:07
> 
> Ο *Ξενοφών*, ο λεβέντης στην κορμοστασιά και στην ψυχή Ξενοφών, γεννήθηκε *μέσα* στη θάλασσα. Όχι μόνο γιατί έτσι κι’ αλλιώς κάθε Καστρουσάκι εκεί *βαφτιζόταν*, αλλά γιατί ο πατέρας του *Σταμάτης* Μηνιώτης καραβοκύρης της γενιάς του πολέμου, ήταν ένα με το πλοίο του, αυτό που με κίνδυνο της ζωής του, κάτω από τη μύτη των *Γερμανών* φυγάδευε από τη Χίο στην Αγρελιά (ακρωτήριο της Μ. Ασίας απέναντι από τη Χίο) *Αξιωματικούς*  του ελληνικού αλλά και συμμαχικού Στρατού, αλλά και παλληκάρια, που για  να αποφύγουν την επιστράτευση των Γερμανών έφευγαν για τη Μέσα Ανατολή.
> Για όλα αυτά ο Σταμάτης *Μηνιώτης* τιμήθηκε με παράσημα από την Μεγάλη Βρετανία.
>  Αν αυτό ήταν ηρωϊκή παρακαταθήκη ο Ξενοφών πήρε από την οικογένεια του και κάτι άλλο, την παρακαταθήκη της *ναυτοσύνης* και της προσφοράς.
>  Σε καιρούς δύσκολους προσπάθησε και για πολλά χρόνια *στέριωσε* με αξιόπλοα σκαριά και χωρίς μισό αιώνα να έχει ούτε *ένα* ναυτικό ατύχημα, μια ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία μικρών σκαφών, που στην ουσία χρεώθηκε με 108 όλα τα *μικρονήσια* του Αιγαίου.
>  «Αφροδίτη», «Ψαρά», «Καπετάν Σταμάτης» σημασία δεν έχει πόσες χιλιάδες φορές ο Ξενοφών πήγε στα *Ψαρά*, αλλά κάτω από τι καιρικές συνθήκες πήγε, πόσες φορές αψήφησε τα πάντα για να μην αφήσει το νησί χωρίς *σύνδεση* με τη ζωή.
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191095'Αρης Κοντογιάννης facebook
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε θέμα γιά αυτό το καραβόσκαρο,πασίγνωστο στους παλιούς Χιώτες,γιάυτό κ το βάζω εδώ στην εταιρεία του Μινιώτη.
> Έκανε Χίο-Ψαρά κ Χίο-Τσεσμέ ( αρχαία Ελληνική  Κρήνη ) . Το άνοιγμα μετά τα παράθυρα ήταν το "γκαράζ" στο οποίο έμπαιναν 2 ΙΧ με το ένα να ...εξέχει από το σκάφος επί του μισάνοιχτου ξύλινου καταπέλτη ( ! ) o oποίος δεν είχε τοποθετηθεί όταν ελήφθη η φωτό. 1 ακόμα αμάξι έμπαινε στην πρύμνη με σανίδες αλλά η φορτοεκφόρτωση γινόταν με πρυμνοδέτηση του συνήθως πλαγιοδετούμενου σκάφους!!  Άλλες εποχές.
> Το καραβάκι πουλήθηκε στη Χάλκη κ έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει.


Μια φωτογραφία του ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ στον Τσεσμέ, με ένα βανάκι κάθετα φορτωμένο, μάλλον δεκαετία 70. Από τη συλλογή Jack P. Lewis του Harding University.

afroditi at tsesme JPL_10_0355.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191095
> 'Αρης Κοντογιάννης facebook
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε θέμα γιά αυτό το καραβόσκαρο,πασίγνωστο στους παλιούς Χιώτες,γιάυτό κ το βάζω εδώ στην εταιρεία του Μινιώτη.
> Έκανε Χίο-Ψαρά κ Χίο-Τσεσμέ ( αρχαία Ελληνική  Κρήνη ) . Το άνοιγμα μετά τα παράθυρα ήταν το "γκαράζ" στο οποίο έμπαιναν 2 ΙΧ με το ένα να ...εξέχει από το σκάφος επί του μισάνοιχτου ξύλινου καταπέλτη ( ! ) o oποίος δεν είχε τοποθετηθεί όταν ελήφθη η φωτό. 1 ακόμα αμάξι έμπαινε στην πρύμνη με σανίδες αλλά η φορτοεκφόρτωση γινόταν με πρυμνοδέτηση του συνήθως πλαγιοδετούμενου σκάφους!!  Άλλες εποχές.
> Το καραβάκι πουλήθηκε στη Χάλκη κ έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει.


Δρομολόγια του *ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ* απο την Πρωία της Χίου, 17/7/1963.

19630717 Αφροδιτη Πρωια Χιου.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Γύρω στο 2001 λίγο πριν δέσουν τα πλοία της εταιρίας, ο Μινιώτης είχε αναφέρει σε συνέντευξη του οτι ναυπηγούσε πλοίο στην Τουρκία για να τα αντικαταστήσει. Αναφέρεται και στο άρθρο που παρέθεσε παραπάνω ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με την πληροφορία έμεινε ημιτελές.



> _περιμένει να ενταχθεί σε πρόγραμμα χρηματοδότησης, μήπως και καταφέρει να ολοκληρώσει την κατασκευή πλοίου που επιχείρησε να ναυπηγήσει το 2003, με χρηματοδότηση κατά 80% από την αμερικάνικη εταιρία Κατερπίλαρ. Με εντολή της Αμερικανικής κυβέρνησης σταμάτησαν όλες οι χρηματοδοτήσεις εταιριών, μετά τον πρώτο πόλεμο στο Ιράκ. Το πλοίο έμεινε μισοχτισμένο αν και η εταιρία είχε δώσει προκαταβολές. Όλα χάθηκαν._


 Αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά ολοκληρώθηκε η ναυπήγηση του και αν σχετίζεται με το MIDILLI I που ολοκληρώθηκε το 2004 και τώρα ταξιδεύει ως LESVOS στη γραμμή Μυτιλήνη-Αϊβαλί.

----------

